# Home inseminations - disasters!



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

So, after a bit of a miscommunication with my KD about times for inseminations (I had to leave at 6.45 this morning, I thought he was going to phone me at 6ish if he was awake but not worry if not) I did my second insem at 4am this morning!!!  

I was half asleep and rather  (I'd just been woken up by him phoning at 4am, I'd only got to sleep at midnight after inseming last night), so I let him into the hotel and took delivery of  . Because I'd thought the second insem (if it happened) would happen just before I left, I'd planned to use an instead cup so only had a small syringe. But, I thought it would be okay, so inserted the syringe, managed to have an orgasm (which was not really what I was in the mood for!) and then dozed off with the syringe still in place.  At about 5ish I was feeling a bit uncomfortable so I took it out (sleepily!) and napped for another half an hour. Then it was time to get up so I lent over to get the instead cup, and saw the syringe on the bedside table still with its contents... 

Must have been so zombiefied that I forgot to depress the plunger properly... D'oh! 

Wasn't sure whether the   would still be alive or not (technically they were inside me so at body temp until the last half an hour?) so put them in the instead cup and inserted them just in case. It looks likely that I ovulated today, and the insem last night was fine so I'm desperately hoping that I didn't ruin my chances. Any reassurance?  Or alternatively, any similar stories to share so I don't feel so silly? 

Angel


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

An hour and a half should be fine between when you thought you had inseminated and when you actually did!
But why such unsociable hours to inseminate? Is he on shift work? lol


V


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sure it'll be fine Angel.... did make me chuckle a bit though (sorry!!) 

I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Valhalla,

He doesn't do shift work, no, it was a bit of a miscommunication - I had to leave early (6.45) so we'd had a converstation in the evening about whether there would be time to do an insem in the morning. We'd left it that he'd phone if he was awake in time, so I thought there might be a call at 6ish but was expecting it would probably just be a one-shot attempt this time. 

Apparently then he woke up at 4am so thought he'd do his thing and rang to wake me up!!! 

It's great to have been able to have a second insem, but the timing has meant I've been exhausted today (I had a heavy teaching day which is why I had to get back early).


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Well it will be good practice for when you have a baby waking you up at four in the morning......

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank Rach,

I'm managing to chuckle about it a bit now too - was one of those real face-palm moments when I realised!

*Valhalla*


Valhalla said:


> Well it will be good practice for when you have a baby waking you up at four in the morning......


I really hope so


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wow he seems very committed a 0400 insem hoping it goes well
L x


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Lol poor you!!!! I had a funny time 2 months ago too, our donor got lost finding the house (he's been here loads so dont know how!) he rang me for directions..only to be stopped by the police, given 3 penalty points and fined £60 for using his phone while driving..then when he finally arrived here 2 hours late..he MISSED THE CUP because he was so stressed out about everything!! So I only had 0.5ml in the syringe as oppsed to my usual 3ml..BUT it STILL got me pregnant! I miscarried a few weeks later...but after all that, it's made me realise that there's only so much we can control..and it really does only take the one swimmer!!!!!


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Fairie, 

At least we can laugh about it! As I was driving back from picking up the goods on Tuesday I suddenly wondered what would happen if I got stopped by the police - 'can't talk now I have a pot of sperm down my top'!!! 

I'm really sorry to hear about your miscarriage, you've really had a rough ride :-( 

What are your plans now? 

Angel


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm just gona start trying again net montn and see what happens. stopping in May tho to have a break, its too stressful!!!

I can imagine u being stopped by the police lmao. I used to meet my last donor at the top of the street to get the goods, he lived up the road...and the first time he turned up in a black jacket and beanie hat, suspicious much lmao.


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

It is horribly stressful isn't it   

I'm going to have a break next month if it hasn't worked this time, I think the stress is really starting to effect my cycles which isn't going to help... 

Best of luck next month


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Angelmine I totally agree I found home insems more stressful that a clinic cycle of IVF, as I felt so responsible and in control of it.  I also highly recommend ensuring that your KD has a sperm analysis as my KD turned out to have a low count, so clinic was our only option for icsi- and 30-40% of men have sperm issues.

I used to go to his house and stay over with them (they are dear friends of mine) when I detected the surge on OPK, he and his partner would go upstairs and obtain the sample and they would leave on my bedside locker, if my donor was working on a night shift he would leave the sample for me, and I would drive down I remember once getting stuck in traffic (a 2 hour journey) and his partner had drunk a bottle of wine waiting for me and was chatting when all I kept thinking was I need to get upstairs now before they die off!!

Good Luck 
L x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Angelmine, I would agree with JJ1 regarding getting a sperm analysis done. Our first KD was a friend of ours and we tried for several months whilst we waited for the appointment to come through. It turned out that he actually had no sperm at all in his sample, which was a huge shock to us all. If it hadn't been for JJ1 giving us the same advice at the time, we would have never known (thank you JJ1  ). I don't want to scare you as his condition is incredibly uncommon, but it makes sense to check that your donor's samples are 'up to the job'.
We actually found that TTC at home with a KD was much _less _ stressful than using a clinic (we've had this discussion before, haven't we JJ1  ), probably because we had to do a 4 hour round trip for each appointment/ scan/ test etc. When we were doing IUI's, the clinic refused to do it on the day of my surge & insisted on it being the following day, even though I _KNOW _ that I ovuate very soon after detecting my surge. TTC at home with a KD put us more in control of when/ how it all took place & I love the fact that we can tell our LO's all about our KD & that they will be able to meet him etc.

Everyone is different & what's right for some isn't right for others, you'll find your way with it all soon. Hopefully you'll have a lovely BFP before long!


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks JJ1 and TwoBumps.

My KD has donated a number of times before so thankfully his fertility isn't something I have to worry about! I'm starting to wonder whether it would be worth getting mine checked though - my local clinic seems to offer a 'one stop assessment' that I think I might look into.



TwoBumps said:


> We actually found that TTC at home with a KD was much _less _ stressful than using a clinic [...] & I love the fact that we can tell our LO's all about our KD & that they will be able to meet him etc.


I think I'd find a clinic much more stressful yes, although I can see how some people would find it less so. I also feel very similarly about reasons for using a KD - it feels important for a child to know about and be able to meet him...

Day 5 of 2WW today, trying not to think about it too much but keeping 

Angel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

angelmine I am still using the same donor just thorugh the clinic, and 5 years and 4 clinics, 2 countries later we are still on the same TTC track!!

L x


----------



## Fifebloke (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi

I noticed on here that some of you may be using Instead Cups.  

I thought these were a great idea and suggested them to all my donees.  The thing is, not one of them who was trying them had a positive, but as soon as they switched back to the standard syringe, they all fell pregnant.

My advice, avoid Instead Cups if using them for sperm retention.  They just aren't as good as a syringe.

Best wishes

David


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Hi David,

I agree with you about just using a syringe and a few pillows under her bum to let gravity keep the sperm inside.

Kind regards

V


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks guys, I used one once but hated it and am now back to the syringe method!


----------

